# Is this safe???:hmm:



## dawntay21 (Apr 1, 2011)

SO i was reading about a peace Lilly in a vase with a betta. It looks really nice and i was thinking about doing it, but is the plant safe for your fish??

http://www.ehow.com/how_4584183_peace-lilly-beta-fish-tank.html


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think that it would be safe like that because bettas breathe oxygen from the top of the water... They can't reach the top with that plant sticking out like that.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The roots of the peace lily are fish safe and often used in aquariums for natural water filtration, however, when used in a small container like a vase- it can limit the Bettas ability to get to the life saving oxygen.......NOT recommended to use as you see in that pic.....


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

maybe if you stuck a peace lily in a tank, instead of a vase, there would be room for both the fish to reach the surface, and for the plant to grow.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

IMO, these vases are lame and basically evil ...because..how are you gonna feed the betta/change his water without disturbing the plant? Bettas are carnivores and don't eat plant roots. Also, vases are pretty small/hard to clean...and with that plant in the way, your betta can't breathe. These ought to be nicknamed "Betta's bane" cuz they kill so many bettas... Whoever marketed this idea should have his head stuck in a vase for the rest of his life to teach him a lesson. Just my 2cents!


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

nowzem said:


> IMO, these vases are lame and basically evil ...because..how are you gonna feed the betta/change his water without disturbing the plant? Bettas are carnivores and don't eat plant roots. Also, vases are pretty small/hard to clean...and with that plant in the way, your betta can't breathe. These ought to be nicknamed "Betta's bane" cuz they kill so many bettas... Whoever marketed this idea should have his head stuck in a vase for the rest of his life to teach him a lesson. Just my 2cents!


plus 1


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

ollief9 said:


> plus 1


Agreed! those little vases are evil and fillng them with plants makes it worse.

But a 5G tank and get drop the lily in, as orphansparrow suggested. There'll be lots of space for the betta as well.

GB


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have legitimately been on this website to chew people out for their horribly misinformed "articles" on how to care for betta fish. I came across this one article that was talking about how DANGEROUS waterchanges were as they somehow managed to kill 5 fish due to waterchange-related "accidents".

Does this website seriously let ANYBODY publish stuff on this website? The same person above says that you need a "Brave person to touch the smelly stinky fish" because they literally GRAB their betta out from its bowl


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

While a lot of people unfortunately buy these due to ignorance on betta care or just lack of care in general, here are a few reasons why this isn't a good setup for a betta:

1. Small size. Mose people here recommend at least 2,5 gallons for your betta. The vase doesn't have much room for the betta to move around in.
2. No place for a heater, which bettas need. Bettas are tropical fish, so they need warm water.
3. Bad design. Doesn't really look like you can do water changes, feed your betta, or have room for him to breath in that.

At least you came to check before you went to get one! A lot of people don't even bother.


----------

